# Can I put 28x10x12 zillas all the way around on outlander 650xmr?



## Digsdeep (Apr 19, 2015)

Wondering if I could put 28x10x12 maxxis zillas on all four stock rims on my can am outlander 650 xmr? Wasn't sure if the rims were different widths if it would throw the tire heights off or anything?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope you'll be fine.


----------

